# Wer kennt Lebensjournal.com?



## mizzy02 (8 Mai 2007)

Ich bin leider auch eine, die auf lebensprognose reingefallen ist und leichtsinnigerweise habe ich mich durch Inkassoandrohung einschüchtern lassen und hab überwiesen. Darüber könnt ich mich heute noch ärgern, aber es war mir eine Lehre.:wall: 

Jetzt hab ich einen Newsletter erhalten von lebensjournal.com 
Dort kann man auch wieder Tests machen. 
Ich habe mich dort weder angemeldet noch irgendwas anderes getan. Hat wer ebenfalls einen solchen bekommen? Ist das der selbe [...] wie die Lebensprognose? 

Vielleicht weiß wer darüber bescheid, oder es können schlimmere finanzielle Folge verhindert werden.

lg lisi

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Missy (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Lebensjournal.com?*

Das wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit dasselbe sein! Hab mir die Seite mal angeguckt, riecht schon nach Müll! Im Impressum findest du eine Firma mit Sitz im Ausland, laß am besten die Finger davon. Auch die Tests von Lebenscheck oder Lebenserwartung haben alle den Firmensitz im Ausland (England oder Dubai). Wenn du den Mist mitmachst, weißt du doch was du davon hast. Bist doch schon Geld losgeworden (selbst schuld)!!!


----------



## guido-burkhard (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Lebensjournal.com?*

An der Seite wird noch fleißig gearbeitet. Noch kann sich niemand einloggen, aber es wird nicht mehr lange dauern und das fröhliche A**** geht weiter.

Man darf sich überraschen lassen.Ich denke, bis Ende des Monats wird sie als nächste Abofalle aufgestellt sein.


----------



## News (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Lebensjournal.com?*

Beide Seiten wurden über den selben Registrierungsdienst angelegt und unterscheiden sich nur minimal im IP-Bereich. Also gut möglich, dass hier an einem Nachfolge- oder Ergänzungsprojekt gebastelt wird, hinter dem erneut der Betreiber der *prognose-Seite steht.


----------



## drboe (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Lebensjournal.com?*



News schrieb:


> Beide Seiten wurden über den selben Registrierungsdienst angelegt und unterscheiden sich nur minimal im IP-Bereich. Also gut möglich, dass hier an einem Nachfolge- oder Ergänzungsprojekt gebastelt wird, hinter dem erneut der Betreiber der *prognose-Seite steht.


Dazu noch "Road Town, Tortola" auf den British Virgin Islands! Ziemlich bekannt für Briefkastenfirmen, Steuerbetrüger & Co. "M. R.", ein wirklich fabelhafter Name für ein so wunderbares Fabelwesen, hätte allerdings ziemliche Probleme hier seine vermeintlichen Rechte gegenüber übertölpelten Nutzern einzuklagen. Ich würde glatt auf persönlichem Erscheinen bestehen, schon wegen der zu erwartenden Fan-Gemeinde. Ich bin so etwas von gespannt, welchen "ehrenwerten Anwalt" er wohl beauftragen und welche Inkassodienste er nutzen wird, sollte es einmal wider Erwarten passieren, dass ein "Kunde" nicht zahlt.

M. Boettcher

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## drboe (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Lebensjournal.com?*



> _Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_



@MODs: Ihr editiert auch Phantasienamen bei Briefkastenfirmen? Und man darf solche hier nicht zauber- oder fabelhaft finden? Grell!

Wollt Ihr künftig nicht sicherheitshalber auch Namen wie den des Ex-Kanzlers G. S.* oder des amtierenden Bundesinnenmisters W. S.*,  Lieschen Müller**, Barbara Mustermann** und anderer lebender, toter, realer oder nicht existierender Personen, Romangestalten und Phantasieprodukte auf die Anfangsbuchstaben reduzieren? Die Maßnahme ist zudem enorm ausbaufähig und ich bin sicher: Ihr schafft als Erste das ganz große Ziel: die total abgekürzte Wortmeldung. 

D... d... M... w... s... d... F... s... r... l... e...

M. B.

*_Name der Mod-Action vorauseilend gekürzt. USR/BOE_
**_Name für Kürzungen bereit gestellt. USR/BOE_


----------



## guido-burkhard (13 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Lebensjournal.com?*

Hier das neueste Impressum der Seite:


> Impressum
> 
> Internet Service AG
> Blegistrasse 1
> ...


Die alten Bekannten sind wieder da.

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## mulher (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Lebensjournal.com?*

Hallo mizzy02,

ich wollte über bild.de eine Lebensprognose machen. Aber über den in der e-mail angegebenen Link bin ich immer wieder auf diese uminöse Anmeldeseite gelangt. Immer wieder habe ich die e-mail mit dem Link bekommen und immer wieder das gleiche Prozedere. Irgendwann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr darauf und habe den ganzen Kramm ignoriert.

Eines schönen Tages kam dann eine e-mail, dass ich bitte 59 € zahlen soll! Nur hatte ich nirgendwo gelesen, dass das ganze Geld kostet. Und ich hatte ja auch keine Leistung bezogen oder erhalten.

Zu meinem Glück gehört meinem Chef eine Anwaltskanzlei. Ich habe mir einen von den Anwälten geschnappt und habe gegen die ganz Sache protestiert. Selbst als das Schreiben vom Inkassobüro kam, habe ich mich nicht klein kriegen lassen.

Resultat war, dass das ganze eingestellt wurde.

Also Leute - Finger weg von solchen Dingen. Und wenn es doch mal der Fall sein sollte, dass ihr in eine solche Falle geratet, dann schnappt Euch einen Anwalt und geht dagegen an. Bei mir war es erfolgreich. :smile:


----------



## Immo (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Lebensjournal.com?*



mulher schrieb:


> , dann schnappt Euch einen Anwalt


Ist nicht falsch, aber die allermeisten schaffen es auch ohne Anwalt.


----------



## Hans Der Driver (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Lebensjournal.com?*



Immo schrieb:


> Ist nicht falsch, aber die allermeisten schaffen es auch ohne Anwalt.




Man braucht sich eigentlich nur durch das Forum arbeiten, an der einen oder anderen Stelle ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen lesen und schon klappts.


----------

